

The Pirate Bay down, forever? - radley
http://blog.brokep.com/2014/12/09/the-pirate-bay-down-forever/

======
psychobabble
decent rant; makes sense.

My biggest gripe of visiting TPB in the past 6 or so years is just this: the
inane, mostly porno, sometimes gamer-centric adverts. I don't use adbblock or
whatever because I don't need to in 99.999% of my yearly transactions. But
seriously wtf is up with the ads on tpb? I can only assume these are the only
ad providers that are willing to work with them, which kinda makes sense but
also sucks for legit users.

I wonder about the passive implication the writer presents here, that the
persistent targeting and raids are related to their public relations and
advert content.

------
letstryagain
Why would this time be forever? They've been raided before.

~~~
psychobabble
and it's been a long while, as the post points out - some 8 years

------
DKnoll
It's just a flesh wound!

------
slntdth7
It'll be back... at least I hope so

